# mk2 1.3 top tuned power?



## antybler (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello,

I'm doing a project on a mk2 golf, a part of it is an utter and complete engine tuning while leaving it a n/a 1.3. I'm doing everything there is to be done, including ITBs, custom ECU, 14.5mm/299 cam, modified ABU head, both manifolds made from scratch and so on. And I was wondering - how far will I able to push it?

I was trying to google up some list of 1.3 tuning results and came up with nothing specific. I've heard of some German race mk2 making 200bhp, but I don't quite believe it 

I know it's not easy to find, as no-one in their sane mind works on a 1.3, especially a n/a 1.3 (I've been thru that, like "why not get a 1.6 or 1.8..." so please, let's skip that , but that's why it makes it more fun. 

So, has anyone heard/seen a modified n/a 1.3 and has some bhp/nm figures on them? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbup: cool we don't have these engines in America. The ABU head is from a 1.6? Crossflow, 8v, distributor driven off the cam? How high can it rev? Do you have easy access to E85 or similar?


----------



## antybler (Nov 10, 2012)

That's the head, crosssflow with distributor on the back of the cam (I'll use only the hal sensor part from it as a cam position sensor and cam belt torque stress meter). Unfortunately no E85 available around here (and fuel is crappy in general).

Purely theoretical max rev is around 11k, which comes from max piston speed (25m/s) - but that's just theory  For now I'll use stock pistons from some 1.4 Seat (a must, as ABU has combustion chamber in the head, while stock 2G head is flat and combustion chambers are in the pistons; using stock 2G pistons would cut the compression ratio by half  so I won't try reving it up that much.
The ex and in manifolds will be tuned to 7750/8250 range and I'll try to look for peak power there, with redline at 9k. If It works, I'll make custom pistons and lighter crankshaft, that will possibly allow moving the redline to 11k.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

That's sweet.

So the stock 1.3 has a Heron head. Coool. It's my understanding that the Heron head design allows for use of poor quality fuel? I'm assuming that it'd mean it may not be the best for making power then?

You've got a lot of work into your current setup, so I'm assuming that switching to a 16v head (if one exists for your block?) is out of the question?


----------



## antybler (Nov 10, 2012)

No, the problem was with the ports sizes/shapes. I'm using 38mm ITB's (Suzuki GSXR600 for now, a proper barrel TBs are planned), 2G has oval and quite small ports while ABU went with 34mm round ones, so it was much easier to port them to 38mm. I don't know how Heron heads handle poor quality fuel, I only know the engines were much cheaper to make (and this engine was second-from-bottom in mk2 line). Besides, Heron pistons are taller and heavier, which doesn't help with higher revs.

I don't think there was a 16v head for this block - those were really low-end cheapish engines, used in 1.1 and 1.3 mk2 and 1.4 & 1.6 mk3 - I guess if someone wanted more power they went for 1.6/1.8 engines and that's where VW put most performance work. And fitting a head from that engine would be difficult as the coolant circulation is completely different, so it would either leak or melt or both. 

So, 8v will have to do. But with 14.45 lift and valves at 29/34mm of inner diameter I think even 8v will be quite OK.


----------



## 1988mk2 (7 mo ago)

antybler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm doing a project on a mk2 golf, a part of it is an utter and complete engine tuning while leaving it a n/a 1.3. I'm doing everything there is to be done, including ITBs, custom ECU, 14.5mm/299 cam, modified ABU head, both manifolds made from scratch and so on. And I was wondering - how far will I able to push it?
> 
> ...





antybler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm doing a project on a mk2 golf, a part of it is an utter and complete engine tuning while leaving it a n/a 1.3. I'm doing everything there is to be done, including ITBs, custom ECU, 14.5mm/299 cam, modified ABU head, both manifolds made from scratch and so on. And I was wondering - how far will I able to push it?
> 
> ...


Alright pal how far did you get with this project?


----------

